# proxifier and other alternative soft for linux????



## cool_callis (Dec 18, 2007)

guys
i use utorrent using proxifier in windows. now i m shifting to linux . what is the alternative soft of proxifier for linux.
also tell me following softwares for linux
1. password manager
2. download manager
3. bookmark manager


----------



## coolpcguy (Dec 20, 2007)

1. You can use TOR *www.torproject.org 

for password manager you can use KWallet, comes with KDE. for Download Managers you can use KGet.


----------



## CadCrazy (Dec 20, 2007)

If you are using ubuntu try Gwget download manager(native to gnome)


----------



## cool_callis (Dec 20, 2007)

thanx cool pc guy for the proxifier alternative . i was needing it badly but could not find it. thanx a lot.


----------



## coolpcguy (Dec 21, 2007)

^^ You're welcome mate


----------



## praka123 (Dec 21, 2007)

also include JAP (needs java)


----------

